# Rex - update



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

Go Rex!! So happy he is doing well...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for being a responsible breeder! He must be the happiest dog in the world now that he is feeling better.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad! Very thankful he made his way back to you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

He is such a handsome guy.... And seems very happy to see that patch of grass! Glad to see him doing so well! Wonder if the lack of crankiness would continue if he had to deal with my boys, lol. 

Julie and the boys


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Nah, I believe the crankiness was due to pain/discomfort.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Be still my heart, Rex, you are perfect. Bless you guys for giving him his golden years as they should be!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to read that Rex is doing well. He looks great and is very handsome!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It's good to have you with us again! Rex is a very lucky boy and a handsome one, at that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rex is a beautiful and precious Old Gold. 
Really great to hear he's thriving.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update, I have to admit, when you first posted about him, I thought he wouldn't be with you for too long either. How amazing that his final years will be such high quality, I am happy for him but also for you that by doing the right thing you've been rewarded. Thank you for doing right by Rex, although I guess it doesn't surprise me - Julie has such a kind heart that of course you would too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet old boy. Hugs to Rex.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad to read that Rex is doing so much better than you had expected. So glad he made it back home where he can be cherished and loved the way our old gold should be. Way to go Rex. You look so very handsome in those pictures.


----------

